# ISO Marie Callender's Cabo Chicken Ceasar Salad



## susan medina (May 14, 2002)

I have been trying to get the recipe for Marie Callendar's -  
Cabo San Lucas Chicken Ceasar Salad dressing.  I have been able to find other Marie Callendar recipes.  I have also written to the L.A.Times to see if maybe they can get the recipe from their archives, and print in on the colinary S.O.S section.  Does any one have this recipe?


----------

